# are piranha illegal in connecticut



## David Brown

well i am thinking about ordering some red belly piranha. When i look to see if they are illegal i get both yes and no answers can someone please let me know if they are illegal in connecticut


----------



## jaceh14

i'm pretty sure that it is legal to have them in all of the northern states... not 100% on that one... pretty much they're illegal if they can survive all year round in the lakes/rivers/ect...

jace


----------



## hastatus

> No permit is required to import common aquarium species.
> It is illegal to release any aquarium fish into public or private waters.
> Possession or importation of a number of fish species is prohibited. These prohibited species include piranha, walking catfish, black, silver & bighead carp, gizzard shad and all species of the family Channidae (snakeheads).
> For further information and a complete listing, contact Inland Fisheries at 860-424-3474.


You might want to check that listing to see what genus is prohibited.


----------



## ChilDawg

You can't say that about all the northern states, unfortunately. I know Mass. is illegal and Oregon tried to make them illegal at one point, too.


----------



## mike123

i think there is a map on this site that shows where its legal and illegal, ill look for ya

http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/article.php?id=38
i think they are illgal in CT, but if you live close to RI you can probably drive there and get some.


----------



## David Brown

mike123 said:


> i think there is a map on this site that shows where its legal and illegal, ill look for ya
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/article.php?id=38
> i think they are illgal in CT, but if you live close to RI you can probably drive there and get some.


well i guess they are not illegal i ordered 5 and i will be receiving them in the am


----------



## hastatus

There is legislative paperwork that prohibits genera Pygocentrus spp and Serrasalmus spp.

From the date of the work its 2005. Whether or not it passed or was effective on a prior date, I don't know and didn't research it further since you are getting your fish.

From the wording, its legal to possess Pristobrycon and Pygopristis.


----------



## David Brown

thanks all for the quick response's


----------



## Malok

good luck with your fish and welcomer to p-fury


----------

